# Question of the day: Are NATO straps...



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's some food for thought.

There are have been many threads started about leathers in your attire matching - i.e. you cannot wear a black watch strap with brown leather belt and shoes. Fair enough, we're not here to argue that.

My question to you is this: *Are NATO straps "office-friendly"? Are they accepted to be worn with a suit?

*I just received a shipment of NATO straps today and love the look. Hell, Bond wore NATO on a suit or tux, can us simple folk wear it with our business attire?

Let's discuss! (throw photos in where applicable)


----------



## samps (Sep 19, 2011)

No.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, and why not? 
I'm not sure where I stand on the subject yet as I wear a suit everyday and the thought of wearing a NATO is a little strange to me. With that said, I think on the proper colour combination it could work. For example, black/grey suit with a black NATO on a diver type watch (Sub, PO, etc) could work.


----------



## samps (Sep 19, 2011)

I only wanted to respond to your initial questions but to answer your follow up question:

While the color combinations may work, the material clashes. Wearing a NATO with a suit (or any other 'formal' office wear) is analogous to wearing a canvas belt with that type of attire, as opposed to a leather belt. The 'color' may work with what you're wearing, but it simply just isn't right.

Personally, however, I wouldn't necessarily bust a guys chops for wearing a NATO with office attire...I just wouldn't wear one.


----------



## jacobwilson (Mar 4, 2012)

I would agree with samps. 

I especially dont like when the extra part of the nylon strap is folded back in to the buckle. If it's a formal thing, I'd much rather cut the extra to make it more slimline.


----------



## chri (Mar 3, 2012)

Leather is really what should be worn with a suit, and nobody will think poorly of you if you're wearing a bracelet.










It doesn't look bad, but it would look better if it was leather.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think that looks _too far _out of character...it actually looks decent to me. I definitely agree that it would look better on leather or bracelet - but it does _work_ on the NATO too.


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

Only solid dark colors . . . and even then I wouldn't make a habit out of it if your dress code calls for a suit.

Here is a picture of Clinton wearing a PVD Rolex on a NATO while welcoming Nelson Mandela. Welcome To RolexMagazine.com...Home Of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone: Bill Clinton Visiting Nelson Mandela...


----------



## tonyteetime (Dec 12, 2011)

Nato strap for casual dress will look cool and works, as no one cares or even notice your watch.

Nato with a suit? You may be able to pull it off if it is a solid color that matches your suit. Otherwise it tends to stick out more if you have multiple color in contrasts of you suit color.

It's all about perception. People commonly perceive acrylic /nylon straps to be cheap (as in low cost) and therefore will be more criticizing when you wear it in a dressed up attire. 

Personally, if you dress up or sporting a suit, go with leather strap or SS bracelet.|>


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Yup, I think you hit it on the head there. I definitely wouldn't wear it to meet with my best clients, however it could work on a low-key Friday every once and a while.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't mind a Nato and regularly wear my watches on Isofrane's at meetings. No one cares.

I feel Nato's are more comfortable in Leather, but this one is pretty cool IMO.


----------



## boywondergq1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am enamoured with my new found NATO love. I think they are great for any occasion except with a suit. Collared shirt, slacks and no tie, do-able!
I think where they really shine is when combined with jeans or khakis and a nice golf shirt!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

mjrchabot said:


> ^^ Yup, I think you hit it on the head there. I definitely wouldn't wear it to meet with my best clients, however it could work on a low-key Friday every once and a while.


You can wear what you want but if you were me I wouldn't wear nato with a suit. Leather or bracelet..not even leather nato


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

What about a leather NATO, would that work?


----------



## tonyteetime (Dec 12, 2011)

boywondergq1 said:


> I am enamoured with my new found NATO love. I think they are great for any occasion except with a suit. Collared shirt, slacks and no tie, do-able!
> I think where they really shine is when combined with jeans or khakis and a nice golf shirt!


Yes, Nato straps will shine in this scenario.|>


----------



## tonyteetime (Dec 12, 2011)

Brisman said:


> What about a leather NATO, would that work?


It may work if the leather color matches the suit, but my instinct tells me it would stick out like a sore thumb. Just imagine wearing your best Sunday suit with an over sized leather belt and with an in your face cowboy large belt buckle meant for jeans :roll: . Your best bet is to go with a SS bracelet or elegant lizard or crocodile or any other fine elegant leather straps with your out to impress the world suit.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

boywondergq1 said:


> I am enamoured with my new found NATO love. I think they are great for any occasion except with a suit. Collared shirt, slacks and no tie, do-able!
> I think where they really shine is when combined with jeans or khakis and a nice golf shirt!


Yep. I kind of mixed and matched your ideas last Friday at work... jeans, obviously, and that's a button down and a black blazer. Worked for me.










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Yep. I kind of mixed and matched your ideas last Friday at work... jeans, obviously, and that's a button down and a black blazer. Worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that look... Once I get my PO back from service I'll be putting my Speedy onto a black or Bond NATO like you have. It's been my daily wearer since the PO went in so I left it on the OEM leather for now.


----------



## tonyteetime (Dec 12, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Yep. I kind of mixed and matched your ideas last Friday at work... jeans, obviously, and that's a button down and a black blazer. Worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. :-!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure, if you happen to work at NATO.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Sure. I rock the NATOs with a suit. I tend to keep it to solid colors though...no stripes.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Sure! Wear what you like :-!


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

I certainly have done in the past, I probably wasn't meeting clients with this combo, but then if I was I'd probably have worn something a bit less obvious anyway.

Sean


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Be confident enough to wear whatever strap you like, with whatever watch you want and don't give a monkey's whether it's appropriate, suitable, matching or "smart" or indeed what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

For the last few days I have been wearing a Big Pilot on a green NATO and I have never had so many compliments on a watch!


----------



## boywondergq1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm officially hijacking this thread and turning it into another Omega on NATO appreciation thread :-d


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

boywondergq1 said:


> I'm officially hijacking this thread and turning it into another Omega on NATO appreciation thread :-d
> 
> View attachment 670855
> 
> View attachment 670856


I love the look of those natos and its keepers, if you don't mind my asking, where did you get them, are they stitched and what's their standard length? thanks in advance


----------



## boywondergq1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks. These are genuine Maratac straps and I purchased them on the Bay from a seller named 'westcoasttime'. I just measured mine that I have on my watch currently and it is about 11 3/4" in length, give or take. I'm not sure what you mean by are they stitched, but they are of good quality, I have nothing to compare them to though.


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

I think its suitable for office wear.. It gives off a rather subtle sporty/active look in a person under a shirt or a suit.. I love Nato straps... They are very rugged, easily washable and very comfortable and light!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I wear my NATO's a wee bit different, the watch head doesn't stand out so much and the ends are out of sight, keeps leather NATO's a lot tidier looking IMO.

Sporty yet dressy.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Honestly, befor asking this or any other style related question, you should weed out those that believe a grown up man could wear shorts or cargo pants...might get better results b-)

No NATO.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Wait a sec, grown men don't wear shorts? Good luck with that in Australia :-d


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

avatar1 said:


> Honestly, befor asking this or any other style related question, you should weed out those that believe a grown up man could wear shorts or cargo pants...might get better results b-)
> 
> No NATO.


I sometimes wear 5.11 cargo pants, I often wear shorts in warm weather, and I LOVE NATO STRAPS. It also appears I have no style or taste. I do, however; enjoy baseball, hot dogs,& apple pie 

posted using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

I also wear shorts (when the weather permits here in Amsterdam), you just have to rock the right shoes with it


----------



## tonyteetime (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's my sub on a nato b-)


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dimer said:


> I also wear shorts (when the weather permits here in Amsterdam), you just have to rock the right shoes with it


Dimer,

Nice to see you're still around, was a little worried 'you know who' might have had you 'disappeared'.... ;-)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Grown men can't wear shorts? Okay....

Anyway, back to the subject of this thread: I would not wear a nato with a suit, but really, its true that no one except WIS seem to care. I have seen so many suit-guys (non-WIS) wear Timex Ironmen, or other plastic or inappropriate watches that a nice Omega, Rollie, IWC on a nato still looks good to me -- suit or not.


----------



## CDavis7M (Aug 23, 2011)

Rule #1 Wear a dressy leather strap with a suit. Bracelet is sporty but acceptable.

Rule #2 The rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Dimer said:


> I also wear shorts (when the weather permits here in Amsterdam), you just have to rock the right shoes with it


Hey Dimer, this needs a photo 









(no, it's not me!)


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sappie66 said:


> Grown men can't wear shorts? Okay....


I can. I've got the legs for it


----------



## evolved (Jan 14, 2012)

avatar1 said:


> Honestly, befor asking this or any other style related question, you should weed out those that believe a grown up man could wear shorts or cargo pants...might get better results b-)
> 
> No NATO.


You're that guy wearing slacks or jeans to the beach or on a boat, aren't you? lol

Grown men can absolutely wear shorts in the right situation. Cargo pants.....not so much, unless one is hunting.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Would a NATO be okay if I'm wearing a kilt.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Absolutely, as long as its not a leather NATO (or a leather kilt for that matter! :-d)


----------



## tucker (Apr 18, 2010)

All depends on the occasion, right?

There are those who argue that wearing a sport watch with a suit is a bit ridiculous (GQ Style Guy) but clearly many, many professionals disagree.

J Crew clearly thinks Natos with suits are totally appropriate:









Ludlow two-button suit jacket with center vent in Italian wool - Ludlow - Men - J.Crew


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Depends on the watch as well. I wouldn't wear my MKII Backwater MMT on anything but a Nato and an OD one at that, old school type. Wear that with a suit quite often.


----------

